# Dawn Roberts aka Kitty makes her Pro Debut this weekend in Washington!



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This seems to have slipped under the radar somewhat and I don't think I am on my own when I say that Dawn Roberts aka Kitty/Dawn really does deserve more than a fleeting mention because she has been and remains a huge inspiration to many people. She will be making her Pro debut this weekend in Washington at the IFPA Norton Cup.

This year Dawn won her Pro card at the BNBF finals. It was by no means an easy ride for her and she has certainly had her ups and downs but Dawn, this year under the watchful eye of Paul Booth, has shown that she has the guts and determintion to do what has to be done to acheive her goals.

Dawn may be small of stature (sub 5ft) but she has a huge heart. She is one of the nicest people on the British bodybuilding scene and probably one of the most liked! Both myself and Paul (George not Booth) are immensley proud of the fact that we have been able to accompany her on her journey and we love you to bits Pocket Rocket. Now go and Kick Ass!!!

And just to give you an idea of this amazing journey here's a couple of pics that I've nicked of various sites ....

This is definitely a before -










BNBF Finals 2007










BNBF Finals 2009 - Class Winner and Pro Card!!!

















Now if that isn't inspiration then I really don't know what is!!!!!

So please join me in wishing her a 'kick ass' and above all FUN pro debut!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Amazing transformation.

Good luck with your debut Kitty


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good luck! Although she already knows she's an inspiration for this fellow shortar5e :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Kitty,

You go kick some American butt......wishing you ALL the very best in your Pro debut. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Lou


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

go girl great transformation i also love your hair


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

good luck hen,take it to them


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Go Kitty! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kick Us botty


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kitty is a great person and excellant BB she deserves everything she gets from the sport enjoy yourself Kitty....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone....except Tania, ya bugga for starting this and reminding me of that photo....hubbie just had a giggle at it, cheeky git!! LOL

Going to be learning a few new lessons this time round the main one being how my body's going to react to a long flight before competing. I've no expectations of anything in this show so I'm just going out with the team to support and do my best. I'm looking tighter than when I won my pro card at the moment so I've already acheived what I set out to do and if I'm rewarded with a place for it I'll be more than happy.

Paul B has been fantastic to work with and I'd highly recommend him to anyone but don't make him too busy that he's no time for me hehe!! He panicked a little when he saw me on Friday and could see I'd put on 6lb but I told him I'd be fine.....he doesn't half worry.......if you don't understand my written sarcasm, it was actually me panicking and I had been in tears most of the morning. Bloody female hormones is all I will say!!

Off to bed soon. Thanks again for the support and lovely comments.

xxx


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Thanks everyone....except Tania, ya bugga for starting this and reminding me of that photo....hubbie just had a giggle at it, cheeky git!! LOL
> 
> Going to be learning a few new lessons this time round the main one being how my body's going to react to a long flight before competing. I've no expectations of anything in this show so I'm just going out with the team to support and do my best. I'm looking tighter than when I won my pro card at the moment so I've already acheived what I set out to do and if I'm rewarded with a place for it I'll be more than happy.
> 
> ...


i have to say you look amazing in those pics, best of luck :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Thanks everyone....except Tania, ya bugga for starting this and reminding me of that photo....hubbie just had a giggle at it, cheeky git!! LOL


 :innocent: xxx


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good Luck Kitty.

Enjoy yourself out there my dear.

Px


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Dawn, i can honestly say you have been a joy to work with. At every step, you have taken the advice & not moaned once (to me anyway :tongue: ).

On day one of week one, we had some serious work to do & you knuckled down & delivered the goods like a true champion & the pro card at the BNBF British was the icing on the cake. I am emmensley proud of what you have achieved thus far, now go & enjoy yourself out there & make them remember your name for next time.

Give me 6 months managing your offseason & we'll pack on some more quality muscle onto your frame ready for a 2010 return to the Pro Stage.

Oh, & bring my wife Paula back a bottle of Gentleman Jack Daniels :tongue:


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Best of luck Dawn, saw you at the BNBF finals and thought you were fantastic!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Dawn I wish you the biggest luck with plenty of hugs for your journey. You are truly an inspiration, and 1 of the nicest people I've had the pleasure in meeting.

Looking at the pics together is totally unreal!

Enjoy little one with a big heart :bounce:

See you soon

Love Lin xxxxxx


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

good luck kitty!!!!


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

good luck dawn

you, daz, robert, annie, vicky and all the team raise hell in the states and let them know the Brits are there to take the silverware home


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Brilliant stuff - good to have her as a Top MT Moderator!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You dont need luck!

Your determination and spirit will see you through


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

What an amazing dedicated women you are..Reps to you!!!!!That must of been one hell of a journey losing all that weight and staying focust....Good luck.And i take my hat of to you.....


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

What lovely messages, thank you very much everyone.

Paul, you da man  .....Spotted a liquor store last night so shall check out the JD  Let's hope I can make team ninepack finish this year with a bang......not literally


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW..WOW..WOW...amazing!!

Best of luck Dawn ...give em hell


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Kate 

Well it's all very exciting here now. Our new figure pro Jenny Garside is on today and is looking very good by all accounts.

I started tanning up last night and it actually hit me that it's all happening. Think I'm the lightest in the whole lot of pros weighing in at a massive 105lbs!! It's their scales but that's 7lb up from the finals and glutes are showing quite nicely.

If nothing happens placing wise for me, I'm more than happy with my condition, the flight appears to have had no effect on me whatsoever. I've achieved what I set out to do and will consider this just an experience and a learning curve for my next show. Thanks for your support guys


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really good the flight hasn't had a negatie impact on you. I know that as a bit of a worry. Sounds like you're going to have a grand time:thumb: 105lbs???? :laugh: Now you really are The Pocket Rocket:beer:


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Wishing you all the best Dawn...your an inspiration the sport all credit to you

Best Wishes

John.Alison. Natalie


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks John, that's a lovely photo in your sig 

Tania, not as much as a pocket rocket as at the finals as I was 9lb lighter!!!! I know the scales are different so I guestimate it's 7lbs difference. Fine with it


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Thanks John, that's a lovely photo in your sig
> 
> Tania, not as much as a pocket rocket as at the finals as I was 9lb lighter!!!! I know the scales are different so I guestimate it's 7lbs difference. Fine with it


When you come back we are having a burning of the scales ritual....either that or I'm going to batter you round the head with them hahahahaha!!!!! 

Failing that we'll just have a dinner party like what normal people do:thumb:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

The latter sounds best 

Tightened up yet again this morning. Just had banana and porridge (apple and cinnamon flavoured organic instant oats......bloody lovely)

Jenny Garside took third last night so we're all on a high now. The standard has been set


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Smash it Dawn :bounce:

XXX


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

whoooo! :thumbup1: go for it Dawn enjoy yourself to the MAX :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Enjoy you fried eggs xxx:whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL, you with PB?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

So how did Dawn do??? Results??? Anyone??


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

She came 6th and was pleased as she looked better

Details are in her journal on MT


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the post James.....didn't think to look on MT..shame on me:rolleyes:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry Lou, forgot to update here, thanks James.

Yep, came 6th in the lightweights. Only 8 in the class but I always said I would be happy as long as I didn't place last!! Hubbie thinks I would have been in top 10 of the whole women which again I'd have been happy with. I knew the others would be good, some had incredible muscle mass, they've been training for over 20 years and some had excellent condition. I needed to be slightly sharper, which is more possible than getting the mass for now. Have got a good few months training and decent eating now to play catch up and will decide closer to the time whether to do next year or take the time out until 2011.

Here are a couple of backstage shots


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

you look fantastic, well done


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Dawn fantastic...im soo happy for you...well done.

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great work Dawn, a big well done from me!!!!

Jxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


>


This pic is soooooooooo you!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thats excellent news dawn,well done hen


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

What a great end to the years competing for you Dawn. I'm so proud & can't really add more to what I've already said. Just had your text that you're on your way over here so I'll say it in person.

Enjoy the rest & then we'll crack on with your offseason plans. I am sure you can pack on quite a few quality lean pounds. Less 'liquid cake' this time in the offseason! Sorry...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

So proud of you Dawn :bounce: .......the photographs are gorgeous you look absolutely stunning flower!

Lin xxx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Sorry Lou, forgot to update here, thanks James.
> 
> Yep, came 6th in the lightweights. Only 8 in the class but I always said I would be happy as long as I didn't place last!! Hubbie thinks I would have been in top 10 of the whole women which again I'd have been happy with. I knew the others would be good, some had incredible muscle mass, they've been training for over 20 years and some had excellent condition. I needed to be slightly sharper, which is more possible than getting the mass for now. Have got a good few months training and decent eating now to play catch up and will decide closer to the time whether to do next year or take the time out until 2011.
> 
> Here are a couple of backstage shots


Fantastic result for a Pro debut......WELL DONE DAWN!! You are a great ambassador for Women's Bodybuilding.

Lou XX


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

a big well done from all at pro gym Dawn, fantastic result and well deserved:beer:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you all, seems a distant memory now.



ElfinTan said:


> This pic is soooooooooo you!!!!!!!!


You mean a cheeky grin



Nine Pack said:


> What a great end to the years competing for you Dawn. I'm so proud & can't really add more to what I've already said. Just had your text that you're on your way over here so I'll say it in person.
> 
> Enjoy the rest & then we'll crack on with your offseason plans. I am sure you can pack on quite a few quality lean pounds. Less 'liquid cake' this time in the offseason! Sorry...


NO worries about liquid cake, finally think I'm over that one. All thanks to James L interview with MT last year that helped me set my own stall out to forget the stuff!! Though a nightcap of the old brandy does go down well:whistling:



Linny said:


> So proud of you Dawn :bounce: .......the photographs are gorgeous you look absolutely stunning flower!
> 
> Lin xxx


Thanks chuck.....looking forward to your outing soon:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah kind of a like  + :bounce: hahahaha!!!!


----------

